# Seriendruck mit access ?



## vsitor (3. August 2004)

Hallo, ich habe für einen Verein so eine Art standartschreiben
entworfen. Nun habe ich in Excel die Adressen gespeichert.
es sind 4 reihen in Excel pro Adresse belegt (Name, Strasse,Leerzeichen, PLZ/Ort)

Nun möchte ich ganz gerne den Brief an alle Adressen versenden und ausdrucken. Ich habe das mit "markieren" und "einfügen" gemacht.

Geht das nicht auch Automatisch ?

Muss ich dafür access haben oder wie macht ihr das ?

Danke


----------



## Radhad (3. August 2004)

Also einen Serienbrief willst du wohl drucken. Dafür brauchst du Word und excel oder Access. In Word die Funktion für Serienbrief ausführen, dann müsste dich der Assistent da durchführen.

[EDIT]
Du musst dann dabei deine Excel / Access Datei angeben, wo die Adressen drinen stehen.
[/EDIT]

MfG Radhad


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (9. August 2004)

Hi
Mach doch einfach eine Tabelle in Access mit den Daten, nen Bericht, den du mit der Tabelle Verknüpfst und den Text mit nem Objekt oder nem einfachem Textfeld machst!
MfG
NEO


----------

